

In case you weren't convinced that "rockstar" has jumped the shark - davidw
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbowen/sets/72157605257536663/

======
zach
Professions you might want a rockstar for:

Programmer, salesman, designer, ice road trucker.

Ones you don't:

Drawbridge operator, actuary, forklift driver, mortician.

